# oil + vinegar bottle



## kmwrestle (Mar 16, 2011)

What kind of vinegar should I fill the vinegar bottle with?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I presume you are referring to the "oil & vinegar bottle" that goes on the table for dressing a salad, correct?

The choice of oil (vegetable, olive, grape, safflower, canola, hazelnut, sesame, etc.) and vinegar (cider, white, red wine, white wine, balsamic, etc.) is entirely up to you and the flavors you enjoy.

Probably the most common, in the USA, would be olive oil and red wine vinegar, but by no means is this universal.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

If fried fish is served   Malt Vinegar otherwise  wine vinegar, upscale would be balsamic or champagne types


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

kmwrestle, are you familiar with the flavor profiles of various vinegars and oils? If so, do you have preferences? That, along with what its going on, pretty much determines what goes into the bottle.

If you're first starting to learn these flavor differences, and which of them best enhances various dishes, I would start with red wine vinegar and extra virgin olive oil. Then you can start experimenting with some of the others.


----------

